# low rating



## Yaksh (May 8, 2017)

i have been driving for about 3 weeks i have 29 ratings (26 5stars, 1 4stars, 1 2stars, 1 1star) along with a cleanliness and safety reports. is that normal? what am i doing wrong


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Yaksh said:


> i have been driving for about 3 weeks i have 29 ratings (26 5stars, 1 4stars, 1 2stars, 1 1star) along with a cleanliness and safety reports. is that normal? what am i doing wrong


Is your car clean?
Are you obeying the traffic laws?
Are you slamming on the brakes when you stop?
How is your acceleration?


----------



## Canteev (Dec 13, 2016)

A T said:


> Is your car clean?
> Are you obeying the traffic laws?
> Are you slamming on the brakes when you stop?
> How is your acceleration?


Cleanliness deals with a wide range of issues. I had a pax report me for Cleanliness just because he drove a " Porsche" and didn't like my Nissan Altima. However, two reports seem to be a lot. It took me 400+ trips before O got that bad report.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Canteev said:


> Cleanliness deals with a wide range of issues. I had a pax report me for Cleanliness just because he drove a " Porsche" and didn't like my Nissan Altima. However, two reports seem to be a lot. It took me 400+ trips before O got that bad report.


What year is your altima?


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

Yaksh said:


> i have been driving for about 3 weeks i have 29 ratings (26 5stars, 1 4stars, 1 2stars, 1 1star) along with a cleanliness and safety reports. is that normal? what am i doing wrong


You are driving for Uber that's what you are doing wrong.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

A T said:


> Is your car clean?
> Are you obeying the traffic laws?
> Are you slamming on the brakes when you stop?
> How is your acceleration?


^^^^
This is what I would look at.

With only a few ratings, your average is going to bounce around all over the place for a while. But there is no excuse, and noone else to blame, for safety and cleanliness issues (assuming the reports are legit).

Keep your car clean. You only get one first impression -- and the cleanliness of your car is it. Exterior cleanliness gets to be more of a problem now that we're moving into thunderstorm season and will probably have some rain most every day, but don't drive a dirty car. Be sure the interior is vacuumed and check after every ride to be sure the rider didn't leave a snotty Kleenex or McDonalds bag behind.

For the safety part, you can look at your daily driving reports for details on acceleration and braking. That's actually one of the few Uber reports that I find helpful. Watch your following distance and accelerate smoothly. As you drive more, you will see more driver stupidity and will become more cautious and patient in traffic.

This is Uber, not NASCAR. Pax are looking for a clean car, a courteous driver, and a smooth, safe ride from A to B.


----------



## Canteev (Dec 13, 2016)

A T said:


> What year is your altima?


2008.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Canteev said:


> 2008.


I have a 2008 Infiniti with some scratches on the door handles, just wear and tear....but some people ask me...."what year is this car" usually they are traveling from another city where Uber requires newer cars.... so I guess some of my 3 and 4 ratings are those...otherwise I"m at 4.85....not bad considering older car....i do vacuum every day...


----------



## Canteev (Dec 13, 2016)

The only amenity my car doesn't have is Bluetooth. I have a long aux cord, so it allows passengers to play music if they want; however, I've had recent passengers who had the iPhone 7, which has the lightning jack. In my state, NJ, they take cars as old as 15 years--it used to be 10. Regardless, I don't think a 2008 car is old at all. If I ever get a pax who dares to criticize my car, I am ending the trip. In all honesty, I mostly get compliments about my car. I keep it nice and clean and makes sure that it's safe.


----------



## Go-Astros! (Apr 5, 2017)

Yaksh said:


> i have been driving for about 3 weeks i have 29 ratings (26 5stars, 1 4stars, 1 2stars, 1 1star) along with a cleanliness and safety reports. is that normal? what am i doing wrong


I have 96% 5 star, 3% 4 star, and 1% 2. I have no idea what I did wrong to that one person. If they told me I could have worked on it.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Go-Astros! said:


> I have 96% 5 star, 3% 4 star, and 1% 2. I have no idea what I did wrong to that one person. If they told me I could have worked on it.


For sure they weren't astro's fans LOL


----------



## Yaksh (May 8, 2017)

JimKE said:


> ^^^^
> This is what I would look at.
> 
> With only a few ratings, your average is going to bounce around all over the place for a while. But there is no excuse, and noone else to blame, for safety and cleanliness issues (assuming the reports are legit).
> ...


Thank you all, I do keep my car clean, i dont run through the car wash but i cant say its dirty in fact my husband which drives the same car got a neat and tidy compliment and i do get alot of compliments about the smell of my car, as for the safety i dont recall any moment where i went over the speed limit or didnt follow traffic laws and for 3 weeks i have maxed brakes and acceleration scores with uber


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Yaksh said:


> Thank you all, I do keep my car clean, i dont run through the car wash but i cant say its dirty in fact my husband which drives the same car got a neat and tidy compliment and i do get alot of compliments about the smell of my car, as for the safety i dont recall any moment where i went over the speed limit or didnt follow traffic laws and for 3 weeks i have maxed brakes and acceleration scores with uber


Regardless of what you may think, if pax take the time to submit a complaint, one of two things has happened. Either the complaint is justified, or you have pissed the pax off. "...I can't *say* it's dirty" and "...I don't *recall *any moment when I went over the speed limit" simply don't matter.

Again -- you are new, your ratings will bounce around a LOT. Don't worry too much about them right now.

But if you are getting 2-stars and 1-stars...AND you're getting complaints -- you need to take a look at how your pax are perceiving your rides.

It's not about what YOU or I think. Ratings are based on the PAX's impressions, and a couple of yours have been less than what you want.

Relax.

Clean car
Courteous driver
SAFE, drama-free ride from A to B


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Mints, water, foot massages this are th best kept secrets from all stars drivers


----------

